# Is Lantana really poisonous?



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 25, 2012)

So my leopards take a few bites every day of this lantana plant. Just wondering if this is really poisonous to torts? Maybe its not even a lantana?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2012)

Lantana leaves are somewhat toxic to mammals. Tortoises systems are way different from mammals systems, and they eat plants that are high in akaloids with no harm.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you Yvonne!


----------

